# grape harvest



## mmanto (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning... we are managing a grape harvest party...looking for ideas on where to purchase inexpensive but quality cork screws, wine accessories, etc as giveaway ( we have wine logo we want to use on all giveaways). Also... any ideas on fun ways to harvest about 1 acres of grapes and create a event that teaches the process to grow and make wine? My band will play cool tunes later in the day.... any help with organizing this mid sept 2012 / event is appreciated


----------



## JohnT (Jul 27, 2012)

where are you located?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 27, 2012)

Although work, sounds like it could be a good time.


----------



## cindyjo (Aug 5, 2012)

I dont have any thoughts on giveaways but I am in NW Jersey and will come if I can


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2012)

I personally purchase from True Fabrications.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Aug 5, 2012)

I have used this gentleman a few times for wedding favor engraved Cork Screws. Great to deal with . http://www.bracksco.com/
Malvina


----------



## yorksherz (May 16, 2013)

The harvesting of wine grapes (Vintage) is one of the most crucial steps in the process of winemaking. The time of harvest is determined primarily by the ripeness of the grape as measured by sugar, acid and tannin levels with winemakers basing their decision to pick based on the style of wine they wish to produce. The weather can also shape the timetable of harvesting with the threat of heat, rain, hail, and frost which can damage the grapes and bring about various vine diseases. In addition to determining the time of the harvest, winemakers and vineyard owners must also determine whether to utilize hand pickers or mechanical harvesters. The harvest season typically falls between August & October in the Northern Hemisphere and February & April in the Southern Hemisphere. With various climate conditions, grape varieties, and wine styles the harvesting of grapes could happen in every month of the calendar year somewhere in the world. In the New World it is often referred to as the crush.


----------

